

How many clicks come from Facebook vs. G+ vs. Twitter vs. reddit vs. Digg? - dotcoma

For example, for major newspapers. Thanks.
======
michaelpinto
G+ is still in an early phase, so if you're in tech it can be a great source —
but perhaps not for a New York Times. Facebook can be good, but you have to
really build up your page and work it right -- and the same goes with playing
Twitter. As for reddit it's very hostile to linking outside, the entire front
page is a Gen Y confessional booth combined with a ton of links to imgur. And
as much as I love Digg, it's a shadow of what it was even two years ago...

~~~
dotcoma
Thanks, but I'm pretty much in the know (I work in this field) and a big
reddit fan in spite of being twice the age of Gen Y. What I was looking for
was numbers. I know reddit is now a more important source of links than Digg
(even though I can't find the data right now) but I was wondering how it plays
out with the rest, in particular vs. Twitter. Thanks again for any help :)

~~~
michaelpinto
Actually everyone I use to know from Digg (the front page makers) are mostly
into StumbleUpon rather than Reddit. I also have another friend from my Digg
days who built up his Facebook page via ads and that gives his blog quite a
few page views. But i don't really see many folks trying to push content on
reddit — the front page is off limits so you're stuck with the sub-reddits
(which can be good but they can also be a waste of time). I don't have any
good numbers on reddit or Twitter because I haven't really pushed stuff there
for quite some time (so sorry if this didn't help you much).

~~~
dotcoma
Thanks, but I'm not interested in "pushing" anything, really (I call that
spam).

I'm just trying to position Twitter where it belongs amongst the "link
sharing" websites (yes, you're right, I should also take StumbleUpon into
consideration): how big is it really, how over-hyped, how over-valued etc.

------
hussong
I think the question is a little too broad for helpful specific answers.

~~~
dotcoma
How would you reformulate it?

My curiosity was mostly along the lines of: how in the world is it possible
that reddit is run by 4 people and Twitter has 300 employees, got 300 million
in VC money and just got another 800 million? Isn't Twitter in the end "just
another link sharing service"?

~~~
flignats
'just another link sharing service'

You only need to look at recent events to see that Twitter goes far beyond a
link sharing service. It's been the representation of freedom of speech to the
childlike ranting medium of Charlie Sheen.

~~~
dotcoma
>It's been the representation of freedom of speech to the childlike ranting
medium of Charlie Sheen.

I'm sorry, but I think I don't understand. Could you please explain the above
sentence to me? Thanks.

